# Proprosed Stocking for a RIO 300 (300 Litre aquarium)



## DemonDemonic (Sep 2, 2006)

Proprosed Stocking for a RIO 300 (300 Litre aquarium) 


Group A 12

Three Red Platy 
Three Orange Platy 
Three Sunset Platy 
Three Blue Coral Platy 

Group B 12

Three Red Swords 
Three Black Swords 
Three Orange Swords 
Three Rainbow Swords 

Group C 12

Four White Molly (Sailfin)
Four Red Molly (Sailfin)
Four Black Molly

Group D 30

Ten Tiger Barbs 
Ten Albino Tiger Barbs 
Ten Green Tiger Barbs 

Group E 14

10 Dwarf Gourami
3 Clown Loach 
1 Rope Fish

Group F 14

10 Cory
4 Sucking loach 

This was kind of what I had in mind for a super community, IÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢m getting a RIO 300 on Friday and this is what I wanted to gradually put in after the cycle. I would like to keep the rope fish but if need be I have another tank it could go in. 

Is vastly over stocked in your opinion ? 
Would a community like this work? 
Is their adaquite population control (baby killers)


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## DemonDemonic (Sep 2, 2006)

Each group shows what type of fish I want and how many of each fish. I put them in groups so people could switch fish around and change the amount easyier.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## DemonDemonic (Sep 2, 2006)

The rope aside is that a good or bad setup? Is there room for more? I find it quite hard to belive not that i don't belive you guys that a rope would try and attack a molly or platy lol, the mouth is no where big enough but i supose in time it will be.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## DemonDemonic (Sep 2, 2006)

crazie.eddie said:


> A fish from each group...
> 
> The problems I could see is that I know tiger barbs are aggressive and may terrorize other top/middle dwellers.
> 
> ...



Well i wanted all the fish from all the groups idealy. I would of thought 10 Cory 3 Clown Loach and 4 Sucking loach would be enough to clean the bottom. The reason i had somany dwarf gouramis is because of the bright colours. Thanks for the extra infomation.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to add that the sucking loach sounds more like Chinese Algae Eater which is not a suitable tankmate once it matures.

Try to throw out of the list the ropefish and sucking loach.

I'd say you need fish that can eat the fry to control the population. Angelfish will eat them. I'd just keep only a pair or two of dwarf gouramis to pave more space for angelfish which would help eliminate the fry.

Good luck with the new tank.


----------



## DemonDemonic (Sep 2, 2006)

Blue said:


> I have to add that the sucking loach sounds more like Chinese Algae Eater which is not a suitable tankmate once it matures.
> 
> Try to throw out of the list the ropefish and sucking loach.
> 
> ...


I want to keep some of the fry though, thats why i didn't g for angel fish. In my own experence dwarf gouramis eat fry but not as much. If i got angels i think they'd eat all of them and i don't want that. I don't really want to get a hatcher either because it will make the tank look ugly


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

way to many fish! when you wake up in the morning you will have about tripple that amount aswell!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Chinese Algae Eater(CAE)








Siamese Algae Eater(SAE)








Your reference for CAE and SAE.


----------

